

7 things about your pitch the dragons hated - MichyA
http://ventureburn.com/2013/02/7-things-about-your-pitch-the-dragons-hated/

======
speeder
I think that asking for a NDA is a very big red flag to the investor.

It shows:

Or you are crazy, and megalomaniac, and believe that you have something so
awesome that the investor will want to steal without having a clue on how to
do it.

Or you want to make something so stupid that anyone can copy.

Or you are just a paranoid sucker that wants to be secretive because you are
paranoid and flees your shadows.

Or you are a hipster trying to show off with your "stealthy" idea.

